# Cheap 375ml bottles



## WI_Wino (Jun 19, 2013)

Just noticed that Ritebrew started to carry 375 ml bottles. They have green ones for $17.49 for 24 bottles. Best deal I've seen w/o having to buy a pallet of them.

http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/863182.htm

EDIT - price has changed, now it's $10.89 for 12 clear 375mls...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ritebrew is one of my favorite shops, great prices, super fast shipping!


----------



## ammymorcle (Jul 26, 2013)

Its good to buy from Ritebrew.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 26, 2013)

WIW, thanks for the information on RiteBrew. I visited their site and they have super prices. I will need to compare shipping with other alternatives but that seems like a great retailer.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 26, 2013)

I have yet to find an online deal that is better than my LHBS for bottles. Shipping is always the killer. I guess I'll buy my splits local...


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 26, 2013)

For folks in the Midwest, ritebrew offers Speedee delivery and $5 off shipping for orders over $75. My last order of 3 beer kits and other odds and ends was about $2.50 for shipping and got delivered in less than 2 days. Probably helps that I live < 200 miles from them.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 26, 2013)

Unfortunately they wanted over $36 to ship 48 splits to NC FedEx ground.  Speedee delivery was not an option.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 26, 2013)

FABulousWines said:


> Unfortunately they wanted over $36 to ship 48 splits to NC FedEx ground.  Speedee delivery was not an option.



That's unfortunate. Speedee delivery for 48 splits is showing up as $13 for me (before $5 discount).


----------



## Rivenin (Aug 14, 2013)

My LHBS has them for $20... not sure what shipping is, but hopefully it helps! 
http://baderbrewing.com/products/wine-bottles-drying-racks/375-ml-claret-bottle-green-24-case


----------

